# Hello from Texas



## kermit123 (Sep 28, 2012)

Hello all! Texan here  
I love writing. Soon as I could write letters I was off and running .... English teachers loved me because I enjoyed essay assignments. My grammatical errors are numerous and I'm not the best speller.... But with all the technology we have today ... It's not much of a hindrance. My strong point is I excel  in imagery . My favorite is poetry... My least favorite non fiction.


----------



## Kryptex (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi, Welcome! You managed to spell everything correctly in there, so I have no doubt in that you will be able to post anything else you wish to post, correctly 

*Hot Tip:* Why not visit our Poetry forum & share your work once you hit _ten posts_? These can be easily obtained by giving other people critiques and/or participating in discussions


----------



## JackKnife (Sep 28, 2012)

Howdy, newcomer. Welcome to WF.


----------



## kermit123 (Sep 28, 2012)

Kryptex said:


> Hi, Welcome! You managed to spell everything correctly in there, so I have no doubt in that you will be able to post anything else you wish to post, correctly
> 
> Hot Tip: Why not visit our Poetry forum & share your work once you hit ten posts? These can be easily obtained by giving other people critiques and/or participating in discussions



Thank you!


----------



## kermit123 (Sep 28, 2012)

JackKnife said:


> Howdy, newcomer. Welcome to WF.



Thank you! Howdy back


----------



## squidtender (Sep 28, 2012)

Welcome to WF, Kermit from Texas:hi:


----------



## Nickie (Sep 28, 2012)

Welcome to the forums, Kermit.


----------



## kermit123 (Sep 28, 2012)

squidtender said:


> Welcome to WF, Kermit from Texas:hi:



Thanks!


----------



## kermit123 (Sep 28, 2012)

Nickie said:


> Welcome to the forums, Kermit.



Thanks!


----------



## HKayG (Sep 28, 2012)

Welcome aboard! I look forward to seeing some of your poetry on the boards.

Don't worry about spelling - that's what the 'Edit Post' button is for!


----------



## Cran (Sep 28, 2012)

Hello *kermit123*, and welcome to WF. 

_write letters_ - I thought that was an almost extinct art. 

If you decide to translate doing essay assignments into 
trying our LM Fiction Challenges or Poetry Challenges, 
be aware that the [Edit Post] button is best avoided.


----------



## tepelus (Sep 28, 2012)

Hello, and welcome!


----------



## kermit123 (Sep 28, 2012)

Nickie said:


> Welcome to the forums, Kermit.



Thanks nickie


----------



## kermit123 (Sep 28, 2012)

HKayG said:


> Welcome aboard! I look forward to seeing some of your poetry on the boards.
> 
> Don't worry about spelling - that's what the 'Edit Post' button is for!



Lol yeah edit buttons have saved me more times than I care to admit.


----------



## kermit123 (Sep 28, 2012)

Cran said:


> Hello kermit123, and welcome to WF.
> 
> write letters - I thought that was an almost extinct art.
> 
> ...



I meant soon as I could write my abc's


----------



## kermit123 (Sep 28, 2012)

tepelus said:


> Hello, and welcome!



Thanks


----------



## Kryptex (Sep 28, 2012)

kermit123 said:


> I meant soon as I could write my abc's



He was joking with you kermit


----------



## kermit123 (Sep 28, 2012)

Kryptex said:


> He was joking with you kermit



Ok I feel slightly stupid now. Migraine medication and reading sometimes don't mix


----------



## Kryptex (Sep 28, 2012)

Lol, it might take some time to get used to the forums & it's sense of humour

If you need any help, don't hesitate to message me 

Or, you could message a mentor/mod/admin. These can be found through posts/names, or you can scroll to the bottom of the Homepage.

I'm off to bed now, Night


----------



## kermit123 (Sep 29, 2012)

Kryptex said:


> Lol, it might take some time to get used to the forums & it's sense of humour
> 
> If you need any help, don't hesitate to message me
> 
> ...



Thank you. My sense of humor is a bit odd at times to so I'm sure I'll fit in just fine. Just battling a migraine and the pills have me dopey at the moment


----------



## Cran (Sep 29, 2012)

Hope the migraine settles soon. 

I don't need pills to be dopey; it's my natural state.


----------



## kermit123 (Sep 29, 2012)

Cran said:


> Hope the migraine settles soon.
> 
> I don't need pills to be dopey; it's my natural state.



LOL! . Thanks it seems to be on its way out


----------



## Gumby (Sep 30, 2012)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## kermit123 (Sep 30, 2012)

Gumby said:


> Welcome to the site.



Thanks gumby ! Speaking of gumby... I had one as a kid. I liked to tie him into a knot and throw him into my other toys like a bowling ball  .... My apologies


----------

